# Europe Forum > Travelling & Living in Europe > Germany >  Applying for Masters Program in English in Germany

## ksyu

HI! I'm planning to apply for a masters in Counseling or Mental Health or any program related to those subjects in Germany but I don't know which good universities offer these in English. I'm originally from the Philippines but now working in Florida. Have always wanted to study in Europe. Does anyone have any recommendations? I happen to see one university called Alice Salomon University of Applied Scienes offering Masters in Clinical Social Work but would love to know more other options. Thanks!

----------


## Minty

https://www.topuniversities.com/wher...ermany-english

You can do your own research, I don't know Germany well. Take a look at the above website, there seems to have information that might interest you.

----------

